# Lighted nocks for ACC ?



## 82nd man (Nov 30, 2008)

What nock is used for the new ACC Pro shafts in the 340 size? Does anyone make a lighted nock for it?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock do all the ACCs*



82nd man said:


> What nock is used for the new ACC Pro shafts in the 340 size? Does anyone make a lighted nock for it?


http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=faqs#09_4

[09_2] Will any Firenock work with Easton uni-bushing system?
No Firenock can work properly when a Uni-Bushing is installed. If an arrow has a Uni-Bushing installed, the Uni-Bushing will need to be removed in order for the Firenock to work properly. All Firenock systems require at least 3 full circumference contacts with the inside wall of the arrow shaft in order to function properly. First is the neck of the nock so it seats properly. Seconds, is right on where the clip and lock system is so the circuit is locked in, or it will fly out on impact. Third is where the O-ring is to make sure all components align perfectly straight. The Uni-Bushing system makes these multiple contact points impossible to achieve. Some people have tried to glue the circuit into the nock so that it would work in aluminum arrows, but the performance and results have been marginal at best. This is because there is no support for the battery and thus cause the arrow not to be able spin balance correctly. Thus we do not recommend Firenock system be installed in ANY arrow that has a Uni-Bushing system installed.

[09_3] Will any Firenock fit Easton A/C/C Pro Hunter arrows?
Firenock "E" style nock is what is needed to fit the A/C/C Pro Hunter arrow. A/C/C Pro Hunter all have an ID of 0.227"and an OD of 0.270", 0.275", 0.280, and 0.285" for 440, 390, 340 and 300 size respectively. With the factory uni-bushing installed, it is very easy to think that a Firenock "A" style will fit as the Easton "X" nock is about the same size. This is not the case, in order for Firenock to work properly, the Firenock unit must make no less than 3 full circumference contacts with the inside wall of the arrow shaft. The presence of a Uni-bushing makes it impossible for Firenock to work properly. The circuit will fly out from the nock when shot at any object; the entire unit will also not be able spin balance inside the shaft. These are the only immediate issues that had been observed. Therefore in order to use Firenock in the A/C/C Pro Hunters, the uni-bushing must be removed. Since the uni-bushing used in the Pro-Hunter is glued in with very strong black glue, forcing it out is close to impossible, and heating the shaft will cause separating of the aluminum from the carbon layer. This leads to the only obvious solution, to cut it out. After the X nock is removed, cut the shaft at 0.375"; or 0.9" including the nock. The uni-bushing from the very tip to where it ended is ~0.325" or ~0.260" sleeve with a ~0.070" collar, and the X nock is ~0.63". Square the shaft and your ACC Pro Hunter shaft is ready to accept a Firenock "E" nock. Please note that there may be a tiny bit of polycarbonate to shave off from the shaft when you push in the Firenock "E" style nock the very first time, this is normal and part of the "E" nock's multi-diameter/size fit design.

[09_4] Will any Firenock fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows?
To fit a lighted nock inside any shaft, the presence of uni-bushing will be detrimental to the arrow flight. Therefore one must remove the uni-bushing and fit the nock inside the arrow tubing. With minor modification, the Firenock "S" style nocks will fit Easton A/C/C 3-60/340 arrows. Use a razor blade and shave off the 8 ridges on the nock cylinder. By shaving these ridges off, you will reduce the Outer Diameter (OD) of the nock to 0.2405" which would allow the Firenock to make better contact with the interior wall of the arrow shaft, 0.240".

[09_5] Will any Firenock “G” series fit Easton A/C/C 3-49/390, 3-39/440 and 3-28/500 and Epic/Excel arrows?
To fit a lighted nock inside any shaft, the presence of uni-bushing will be detrimental to the arrow flight. Therefore one must remove the uni-bushing and fit the nock inside the arrow tubing. After the tests, we concluded that Firenock 'E' style nock can fit all the following sizes with no or some modifications. Firenock 'E' style design is based on an oversized Firenock "A" style mould which has a cylinder of 0.2047". Now with the 12 ridges being 0.0129" high each, it can easily be shaved to fit. Size as follows:
Epic/Excel has an inside diameter of ~0.232" or 5.92mm => No modification
A/C/C 3-49/390 has an inside diameter of ~0.230" or 5.86mm => No modification
A/C/C 3-39/440 has an inside diameter of ~0.220" or 5.56mm => Need to shave off half of all ridges to fit
A/C/C 3-28/500 has an inside diameter of ~0.205" or 5.21mm => Shave off all ridges to form a tube of 0.2055"

[09_6] Will any Firenock fit Easton A/C/C 3-71/300 arrows?
To fit a lighted nock inside any shaft, the presence of uni-bushing will be detrimental to the arrow flight. Therefore one must remove the uni-bushing and fit the nock inside the arrow tubing. With minor modification, the Firenock "S" style nocks will fit Easton A/C/C 3-71/300 arrows too. The internal diameter of the AC/C 3-71/300 is 0.252", the outside diameter of Firenock S style is 0.250". To make a tight fit, there should be at least 0.004" compression with Firenock "S" style nock. As all A/C/C 3-71/300 comes with UNI bushing installed, by physically pulling the UNI-bushing out, there is usually some glue left inside the shaft. From our experience, the glue is about 0.005" to 0.006" thick. By NOT removing any of the glue, the inside diameter of the shaft decreases by 0.006" which is just about right for the Firenock "S" style (0.252" - 0.006"= 0.246"; same as Gold Tip). It is not perfect, but for those who wanted to use Firenock for their A/C/C 3-71, this is the easiest way we have found.


----------

